# The Zaino God came by this weekend (56k warning)



## RebelYell (Aug 18, 2003)

This is my first posting of pics of my ZHP, here goes the virginity!

I want to mention I have desktop size versions of all these pictures.

The man himself in action.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Great shine there :yikes:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

nice! :thumbup:


----------

